# إعراب: لن يكون ذلك نهاية الأمر



## pazzo

أخوتي الافاضل 

ما إعراب نهاية في الجملة أدناه؟

(فلن يكون ذلك نهايةُ الأمر (أم نهايةَ الأمر

​


----------



## dkarjala

fa-lan yakuuna dhalika nihaayata l-amri

ذلك = الفاعل
نهاية = خبر كان


----------



## WadiH

أرى أن كليهما صحيح!


----------



## fdb

dkarjala said:


> dhalika



dhaalika


----------



## pazzo

شكرًا لكم جميعًا


----------

